# Cool gear / stuff for your V



## treetops1974

Thought it may be a useful resource to have a thread that referenced cool stuff or gear for your V.

Some of these sites / products have been referenced elsewhere on the forum - thought it may be a good idea to have them all on one page.

Would be interested to see what else folks have seen or bought for their dog(s) that they would reccommend.

I'll start it off (sorry, most of these are in N. America - would like to see what cool stuff is available overseas):

*Coats* specifically designed for deep chested breeds - http://www.chillydogs.ca/]http://www.chillydogs.ca/]http://www.chillydogs.ca/ - I bought one and love it!

*All season coat * designed *for dog owners * (poop bag dispenser and all) - http://www.letsgodesign.net/]http://www.letsgodesign.net/]http://www.letsgodesign.net/

Another cool winter coat (check out the pic of the GSP sporting the jacket - click on more images) - http://www.ruffwear.com/Cloud-Chaser-Soft-Shell-Jacket_2?sc=2]http://www.ruffwear.com/Cloud-Chaser-Soft-Shell-Jacket_2?sc=2]http://www.ruffwear.com/Cloud-Chaser-Soft-Shell-Jacket_2?sc=2 - this is a Crazy Kian rec

More *coats and accessories * (check out how happy the V with the booties looks) - http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132_168]http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132_168]http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132_168


----------



## Mischa

treetops1974 said:


> (check out how happy the V with the booties looks)


Rofl. If that V is happy wearing booties, they must've spiked his water with prozac. Look at her eyes!


----------



## Kimm992

How about backpacks?

I've heard from some people that backpacks can be a good way to make a dog feel like it has a job.

Anyone have a good one they can suggest?


----------



## treetops1974

Ruffwear.com has some packs

http://www.ruffwear.com/Products/hiking_gear;jsessionid=0a0106521f43b90e5fbcd07049209661a5e68cba0ceb.e3eSc34RbhyRe34Pa38Ta3aNaxn0


----------



## Kimm992

Thanks! They've got some great products on that site!


----------



## treetops1974

Ruff Wear posted a new video on YouTube for their fall 2010 line of jackes.

I was thinking of getting the Cloud Chaser last year ... but decided to invest in the Chilly Dogs winter coat instead (great jacket). They have some great products for dogs and it seems that short haired dogs are their best customers. Some neat products for dogs in the field too.

here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/ruffweargearfordogs#p/a/FD733475D82DCF42/0/TugvJWuf_X8


----------



## Big Rick

For the parents! Who knew there were so many Vizsla T Shirts? ???

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/vizsla?page=1


----------



## Dubyajay

I was just bumping this to see if anyone has had any luck with jackets (which company/which jacket).


----------



## Crazy Kian

Kian has a jacket by Chillydogs, even his buddy Rio in the background has one ;D.










Great jacket, good quality. When it gets real dirty we just throw it in the wash and it's good to go.
http://www.chillydogs.ca/productGreatWhiteNorthAllBreed.html


----------



## Mischa

We got Mischa a chillydogs jacket too. In fact, it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Moose

those jackets look fabulous! I am going to order one for Moose- it's sad how wimpy they are in the cold weather...gotta love short hair! We have boots for Moose...they last two seconds, and they are supposed to be the good ones "Muttlucks" from Toronto of all places! I don't recommend them for a V....as you all know, they don'treally like that sorta thing lol


----------



## treetops1974

Mischa - what colour jacket did you get?

We're gonna look like a gang when they're all together in their CD jackets


----------



## Big Rick

I just wish our guys needed jackets! It's 85 here today. Nicer that 98 but still warm.


----------



## Fox_Trot

We ordered a Chilly Dog jacket, due to you guys saying how much you loved them. We live in the south and its gonna be 80 today but we are moving to chicago next year so we thought itd be a good investment.


----------



## Fox_Trot

got it!


----------



## Moose

I went to B&F looking for the Chilly Dogs jacket and they didn't have them! They had another kind that looked pretty good, with colours exclusive for B&F but I can't remember the name. They're more of a columbia style jacket with nylon outter, thick fleece lining


----------



## NashOwner

My 5 month old V wears 2 jackets and boots, it's a wrestling match to get them on, but once they are on he doesn't mind them.


----------



## treetops1974

Looking to get Rio some boots for the cold weather. Came across these by Ruff Wear http://www.ruffwear.com/Single-Barkn-Boot-Polar-Trex - does anyone have any advice / recs for boots?


----------



## Moose

those look great! and WAY cheaper than the Mutt-Lucks. Has anyone used them?


----------



## Ladygumshoe

I agree! The Bark'n Boots Polar Trex look awesome. Would love to hear if anyone with a V has them and what their thoughts are. Pros, Cons, etc.

~W


----------

